# How I pay Uber back for pay cuts!



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


That's really impressive and helpful (NOT). If some ****er does that in my car, ending the trip and reordering, I would say sure, get them to rate me and then not take their ping when they called for another ride. They can get the hell out and walk. As far as "educating" the rider about surges, all you are doing is screwing the other drivers. How about something a little simpler and more straightforward, only drive X during a surge! Uber and pax will get the message a lot quicker if there are no cheap X rides available.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


So you will tell a customer picked up under surge to end the ride early and cost yourself (and Uber) money? I don't think Uber will be hurt very much, and it only serves to have you end up driving more miles on the regular (low) rates. The only people you are benefiting are passengers who apparently were willing to pay a higher rate. Wouldn't all the drivers benefit from a higher rate?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


Throw eggs at the uber's office windows.


----------



## UberCSR (May 1, 2015)

With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Making 12% more in fares per hour, even if it is true, does not translate into more profits an hour. Since the rates have been reduced you have to drive a lot more miles to actually get 12% more in fares, which means that profitability actually goes down! I, for one, have failed to see this 12% increase in fares.

The guarantees can be a help at times, but they are not all they are cracked up to be. The problem is that sometimes to earn the guarantee you have to drive a lot of miles, which drives up the driver's costs and reducing the benefits of the guarantee.

I have to say, that unlike some of the other CSRs who have posted here, you seem to be much more of a "company" person, willing to quote the company line.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


Wow.

Surge pricing is the only thing Uber does that benefits the driver,and you want to help customers avoid it?

You sir, are an idiot.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


This is why Uber will continue to make billions. Start a company with thousands of cab drivers and never have to worry about most of them figuring out a simple math equation.


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


What are you smoking? Do the math, even with the most recent old rate of $1.25 a mile (in Charlotte) versus $0.75 a mile now. You have to drive 1.7 times as far to break even with the old rate. A surge has to exceed 1.7X to make more than the old rate. And don't forget, the mileage charge used to be close to $2 a mile.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


I think you are a complete asshole! The only way to make money is to work the surges or guarantees. What you are doing is taking the only leverage we all have and ruin it. Please tell those PAX that when they ask to be dropped off in that area and ring me again, I won't be picking them up again. You have got to be the dumbest driver out there and that includes those driving around at $.75/mile!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Hey look, the Uber spokespiece that believes that shit! Gas is used up more and miles go up which increases the cost of operating your vehicle. Sorry but many were already busy and didn't need price cuts. I have had two people total tell me they use Uber more because price went down in LA/OC. It was already damn cheap. You are not very bright and I know damn well you have never experienced driving at the old rates vs new rates. Only thing you have correct is the guarantees but after 12 midnight, that drops to $16 minus 20% and you have to go farther for a ride and ride doesn't mean it is going further. Oh, they didn't explain that part that the ride might be same distance regardless of the cost?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Hmmm is this one of Randy Shears or Pandreas additional nics? Or could it be the scrubber using a different nic and just messing with us.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Hmmm is this one of Randy Shears or Pandreas additional nics? Or could it be the scrubber using a different nic and just messing with us.


I don't know but I answered him like it wasn't a troll being sarcastic. It is info I put out to others as if it was real.

BTW, sitting with app off in some OC city because idiots won't let it surge. Drive on young man for $.90/mile! Fridays are really beginning to suck.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Says the guy that works for Uber and gets free rides....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2015)

Thank you for seeing the Uber stats spin. You may earn more but overall you are definitely making less. More gas, more wear and tear etc. I rarely even participate in the guarantees anymore as the generally require 80-90% acceptance and I have found on most occasions I get a couple pings that are 15 minutes away, Once you decline 2 of those you are done and even if you take them there is a good chance you will not meet the minimum trip requirements which are 20-50% higher than what they used to be. I even stopped encouraging new drivers. I tell them the truth which is you have to be very shrewd and disciplined to make a profit. I bet 1/2 drivers in Houston are losing money. Once they need a new car they will realize it. Uber is an employer. They force you to take unprofitable trips or threaten to deactivate you but don't provide any benefits or min wage.



Oc_DriverX said:


> Making 12% more in fares per hour, even if it is true, does not translate into more profits an hour. Since the rates have been reduced you have to drive a lot more miles to actually get 12% more in fares, which means that profitability actually goes down! I, for one, have failed to see this 12% increase in fares.
> 
> The guarantees can be a help at times, but they are not all they are cracked up to be. The problem is that sometimes to earn the guarantee you have to drive a lot of miles, which drives up the driver's costs and reducing the benefits of the guarantee.
> 
> I have to say, that unlike some of the other CSRs who have posted here, you seem to be much more of a "company" person, willing to quote the company line.


 t


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Have you ever maintained a high mileage vehicle that has to provide a return to 4 stakeholders?

First the driver has to Eat, pay bills and maybe provide for a family and rent.

Then in this case UBER takes its pain free 20%.

3rd then comes the IRS watching businesses and independent contractors for ttheir cut.

Then comes the car. That is bought primarily for domestic family tasks, on a promise of 90k p/a earnings and is signed up to Uber. In EVERY market the rates start off reasonably, but as car numbers increase through unfettered on boarding that ensures coverage, UBER drops X rates repeatedly.

The company line that lower rates increase demand is partly true. The only sure winner here is Uber, with drivers having to find more jobs per shift to make up for repeated lowered rates. The car gets trashed as its worked harder, any equity that the driver once had is donated to the Uber cause. Tell me where in 3-4 average Uber jobs per hour there is a margin to pay all those stakeholders AND have something left over to fuel, maintain, and REPLACE a car?

you dont drive UberX do you?
.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


You are nuts! This is business and you are happy to donate your time, energy and equity in your car to total strangers who got around just fine before UBER came along and signed up 1000s like you?

I got 1 surge job tonight and it helped me hang onto a average hourly rate. Riders decide if they need the trip NOW. Riders have to verify twice when requesting a car they know its Surging. They're adults they can wait it out if need be.


----------



## Mr.Eric (May 3, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


you are on drugs, I make shit pay after the cut, and even if i worked as hard as a mexican picking tomatoes by the pound still 12 percent would not cover the wear of driving 50 percent further for the same money you all at uber are freaky and mental in the head . You all are some real jerks, In fact let me see what you do per day at work then put you on a piece rate of 50 percent more and I will pay you 12 percent more but you will supply the fuel and all the equiptment and repairs ,


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm almost 100% sure that csr guy is a troll~

Some gullible people you are~


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Is this for real or satire?
Sorry but I'm serious.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Is this for real or satire?
> Sorry but I'm serious.


look who wrote it. It is probably a Uber driver being funny with all the Uber canned responses he has received over his period with UBusER.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> Is this for real or satire?
> Sorry but I'm serious.


That came from the email we got from Uber explaining why the Winter rate cuts were a good thing for us. More Uber BS speak!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LOL, you know the situation's bad when trolls can quote Uber verbatim and use the rhetoric to try to needle drivers!

Just like the Saturday Night Live sketch ripping into Sarah Palin, except they didn't need to write a script - Tina Fey just repeated what Palin had said word for word.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LOL, you know the situation's bad when trolls can quote Uber verbatim and use the rhetoric to try to needle drivers!
> 
> Just like the Saturday Night Live sketch ripping into Sarah Palin, except they didn't need to write a script - Tina Fey just repeated what Palin had said word for word.


Tina Fey was awesome, so awesome that there are a few things Tina said on SNL which Palin never said but everyone thinks she did.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> I'm almost 100% sure that csr guy is a troll~
> 
> Some gullible people you are~


Lol. Obviously a troll-but his responses are hilarious when he's around. That's why he gets my nomination for 6th star award. It's good to stir the pot from time to time.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

elelegido said:


> LOL, you know the situation's bad when trolls can quote Uber verbatim and use the rhetoric to try to needle drivers!
> 
> Just like the Saturday Night Live sketch ripping into Sarah Palin, except they didn't need to write a script - Tina Fey just repeated what Palin had said word for word.


except she never said,"I can see Russia from my house".


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


You, fine sir, are living proof abortions don't always work. Some wannabe third world med student that washed out of some crack infested shit hole school in some piss poor country whose name I can't even ****ing pronounce, snipped your stupid pea-sized brain way too much in some god-forsaken alley.

There's no cure for being an asshole, but still--*TRY TO FIND ONE ANYWAY*.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

atomix said:


> You, fine sir, are living proof abortions don't always work. Some wannabe third world med student that washed out of some crack infested shit hole school in some piss poor country whose name I can't even ****ing pronounce, snipped your stupid pea-sized brain way too much in some god-forsaken alley.
> 
> There's no cure for being an asshole, but still--*TRY TO FIND ONE ANYWAY*.


I guess his approach of purposely being an a-hole CSR worked on you. I doubt he is a real CSR for Uber. He does speak Uber very well, though.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

OCBob said:


> I guess his approach of purposely being an a-hole CSR worked on you. I doubt he is a real CSR for Uber. He does speak Uber very well, though.


Perhaps he was trying to be funny in some way. If that's the case, he came off lame. Just sayin'

By the way, been wondering, is that a Lynx in the photo?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

atomix said:


> Perhaps he was trying to be funny in some way. If that's the case, he came off lame. Just sayin'
> 
> By the way, been wondering, is that a Lynx in the photo?


How in the **** would I know? Don't ask what kind of spandix either.


----------



## Slevin (May 13, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> I decided to advertise to all my riders that the surge is BS and that once a surge hits 3x its cheaper to call a taxi. I didn't even drive last week out of frustration, between the Uber wanting me to support their B.S causes while at the same time cutting my pay, so Im doing everything I can to educate riders on how to avoid the surge pricing. My latest is telling riders If they have to take a surge ride, take it out of serge end the trip and reorder a ride once outside the surge. I insist on doing more then complaining. I don't know about you? But quitting does nothing to correct the problem, Hopefully if ALL the drivers did the same uber rates would go up as a result of lost revenue.


THAT'S showing them... NOT! Why would you screw yourself out of money?


----------



## hchav (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds crazy to me that rather than promoting passengers to use Uber one would do the opposite; if you're not satisfied as a driver or don't think it's worth it, don't drive...We all could use a little less drivers on the road.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

Now it all makes sense. Presuming johnnithetroll and CSRtard are serious, pax are now less ******ed then the drivers. Way to go!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberCSR said:


> With price cuts drivers are making 12% more in fares per hour. More demand turns into significantly more efficiency for the driver, more trips for every hour, and more earnings for every hour on the road. Uber also backs it up with the best guarantees which provides the Driver with a sense of comfort.


Oh lord, you swallowed.

We all have heard Uber cite these "stats" before... but they are a load of crap.
It is a blatant LIE and FABRICATION of the TRUTH.

Keep in mind: At the same time they lowered fares they also pushed to get more drivers.
Any increase in demand was absorbed by the new legions of Uber drivers now on the street.

However that alone does not take into consideration the amount of additional wear and tear on our vehicles, the increase in gas usage, and longer hours driving to make up the difference.
Uber saw an increase in income. DRIVERS did not.

Oh, and the guarantees.
The requirements to even qualify are a joke. These are safety nets for Uber to weasel out of honoring the work we put in. For example:
_"Let's expect 4.75 rating while the guarantees take place during bar-hopping hours. LMAO. Who cares if the 85% of the ones that rated you gave you a 5 star. The 15% that didn't will dictate whether you earn those guarantees. And who cares if the other 25% that never rated you finally rate you weeks later with a 5 and push your rating for that week up beyond 4.75.. we still won't pay you your guarantee."_

Please stop the madness.


----------

